# 1946 Schwinn post what you have



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

Curious to see different 46 Schwinn built bikes Here's a 46 Chicago Cycle Supply Lincoln badged Schwinn to open the thread. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

46 autocycle Franken bike,  wanted to ride this so I gathered some prewar and postwar pieces til correct parts come available. ...


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2017)

My RR46.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2017)

1946 Schwinn World Imperial


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> 1946 Schwinn World ImperialView attachment 676715



Great color  ....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 676717



Very clean. .


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 16, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Curious to see different 46 Schwinn built bikes Here's a 46 Chicago Cycle Supply Lincoln badged Schwinn to open the thread. ..
> 
> View attachment 676692
> 
> ...



that's really nice!!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

farkasthegoalie said:


> that's really nice!!



Thank you. .


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 16, 2017)

1946 DX project bike. Gathering parts. Will start on it soon.


----------



## tryder (Sep 16, 2017)

My 1946 "The World" BA 97-6 (unequipped)


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

tryder said:


> My 1946 "The World" BA 97-6 (unequipped)
> 
> View attachment 676822
> 
> ...



I like original unequipped bikes,  nice example. .


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2017)

46 BF Goodrich badged DX.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 677004 46 BF Goodrich badged DX.



Nicely accessorized too..


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2017)

tryder said:


> My 1946 "The World" BA 97-6 (unequipped)
> 
> View attachment 676822
> 
> ...




Here is mine... needs a new home! V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is mine... needs a new home! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 677022




Nice 46 is it all original. ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Nice 46 is it all original. ?



Just checked it out--stem and wheels are not correct and white has had some touch-up in places. A rust hole in rear fender and seat tube so no show bike but has a locking spring fork (no key) and pencil stand. Original Koroseal seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Sep 17, 2017)

Here's my '46 BF Goodrich badged Streamliner.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> Here's my '46 BF Goodrich badged Streamliner.
> 
> View attachment 677968
> 
> View attachment 677969



Extra clean. .


----------



## Clark58mx (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's a 1946 Schwinn B6 I picked up a week ago. Two tone green. Tapered Kickstand. Drum brake. Has the Schwinn Glass reflector on the rear fender.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 18, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Here's a 1946 Schwinn B6 I picked up a week ago. Two tone green. Tapered Kickstand. Drum brake. Has the Schwinn Glass reflector on the rear fender. View attachment 678184



Looks great. .


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's my 46 B-507 with a springer and drum brake. Original other than the tires and seat.


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 19, 2017)

And this is my 46 BA-97 with tapered kickstand. When I got it. Still looks pretty sad.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 19, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Here's my 46 B-507 with a springer and drum brake. Original other than the tires and seat.View attachment 678460




Nicely equipped without a tank. .


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice 2 tone green bike!  If you ever want to part with it, I could be interested.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 20, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Here's a 1946 Schwinn B6 I picked up a week ago. Two tone green. Tapered Kickstand. Drum brake. Has the Schwinn Glass reflector on the rear fender. View attachment 678184



Ooooh mama, sell me dat!


----------



## ADVHOG (Sep 29, 2017)

Here's mine...I'll be changing the tires to black Goodyear soon...


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2017)

The 46 B-507, Liberty badged, I just found. Untouched original. Will get to it sooner or later! LOl


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Curious to see different 46 Schwinn built bikes Here's a 46 Chicago Cycle Supply Lincoln badged Schwinn to open the thread. ..
> 
> View attachment 676692
> 
> ...



Love that color! Do you know what it is? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2017)

1946 Schwinn E-Z Speed Project. Need some fenders and a rack.




 

 











Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## REC (Nov 14, 2017)

"46..... I have an affinity for that year for some reason - Here are the residents of that vintage that live with us:
Cycle-Truck:




DX #8


 
DX #4



DX #2



 No-Bar



And the Wall Hangers!
B-6 and Straightbar (not yet built) These all were way less than complete pieces.


 Frame and stand


 Frame, Guard and stand

REC


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2017)

REC said:


> "46..... I have an affinity for that year for some reason - Here are the residents of that vintage that live with us:
> Cycle-Truck:
> View attachment 709627
> DX #8
> ...



It's because it's the first year of all the new postwar innovations come together! Built in tapered stand, standard head tube size for boys and girls, chain guard mounts, seat post clamp etc. I like the one year only tapered stand and raised letter seat post clamp. Barry


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 14, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Love that color! Do you know what it is? Barry



Not exactly  ... kinda like a royal blue 
.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Not exactly  ... kinda like a royal blue
> .



Thanks, have a great evening! Barry 


Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Nov 16, 2017)

My '46 Schwinn DX.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Nov 17, 2017)

bobdenver1961 said:


> My '46 Schwinn DX.
> View attachment 710425




Hey bobdenver1961! I am curious to know what you know about that rack on this bike. I have an identical one on my 49 schwinn but i dont believe it to be schwinn, i assume that its some period correct aftermarket piece. Any info you may know would be awesome!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 23, 2017)

1946 BA-97 Standard Autocycle, Cadillac badged.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

10~18kustoms said:


> 1946 BA-97 Standard Autocycle, Cadillac badged.View attachment 713597 View attachment 713598



Beautiful bike!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm looking for a set of fenders that will fit this bike. A normal post war rear fender will not fit? Thanks, Barry


----------



## mike j (Nov 24, 2017)

Picked this one up, lying on the ground, pretty stripped, at Dudley, a couple of shows ago. Originally bought it for the head badge to use on another bike. Saw something in it, oxalic acid bath brought the color back up, I really like this bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2017)

1946 Schwinn Majestic model H Whizzer.


----------



## Dgoldman (May 28, 2018)

46 BF Goodrich all original except tires.


----------



## cash4chaos (May 28, 2018)

On the hunt for a tank!



Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsouth (May 29, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> 1946 DX project bike. Gathering parts. Will start on it soon. View attachment 676793



Forgot to show the finished product . Now residing in SoCal.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 29, 2018)

Dgoldman said:


> View attachment 815392 View attachment 815393 46 BF Goodrich all original except tires.




Beautiful bicycle. .


----------

